# ALLTRAX AXE controller: current limiting?



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Colonel Monk,

Call or email Alltrax tech support, they *will* answer your questions.

http://www.alltraxinc.com/index.html


----------



## Duxuk (Jul 11, 2009)

I e mailed Alltrax to ask if the current limit was "absolute". They told me (promptly!) that the controller would only ever allow the current to stray above the set level by a small amount, momentarily. I think, from memory, that the percentage control is in small steps but I can't remember if it is 1% at a time. I have set my 300 amp controller to 60% or 180 amps. Haven't tried it up hill yet but it seems to accelerate OK. The manual which you can down load suggests that the ouput current will be to an accuracy of <10%


----------



## Colonel Monk (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey There

I forgot to update the thread yesterday...

I called them in the morning but nobody was available at the time... So I made my second call to evdrives.com and spoke to someone about it. He confirmed that you could set it as low as 0%, but said that in his experience the controller is really flaky at values under 50%. Apparently the motor response becomes jerky in the lower ranges.

That would be well aligned with the comments you received from them - +/-10% if it happened rapidly could cause your vehicle to buck.

I guess I'll have to try it for myself. If it's not that annoying and improves the range then no problem. I really would like to limit the current to a hard stop of 75A or so for best range. Won't be tangling with many hills and I don't care how long it takes to accelerate.

He also said that the throttle profiles work pretty well and might be a much better way to accomplish my slow and steady requirements.

Thanks,

CM


----------

